# Rubber for pickle fork shooter



## Florijan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey everyone i am wondering am i able to put rubber like this (like this on picture ) on pickle fork shooter please tell me it would help alot THANKS


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Of course, you can put tubes on a PFS. There are a lot of pictures on the Forum showing PFS with tubes.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

You can use tubes on a PFS but you should be shooting OTT(over the top) so the attachment on you pic looks cool(and the SS) but you need to pull the tubes over the top of the fork.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hope this pic helps and remember twist and tweak, especialy twist. :wave:


----------



## Florijan (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you very much It helped me alot i am only 14 so i dont know much about that stuff So yea thank you guys helped me alot


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

It is a pleasure anytime we can help we will try. 1 more word of advice, if you looking at getting into PFS you should check out pfshooter on YouTube he has plenty helpful videos


----------



## Florijan (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes i know for him i really enjoy watching his videos


----------



## Florijan (Apr 9, 2015)

I forgot to ask one more thing how long bands should i use on my PFS in cm pls


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You may have noticed that PFShooter uses pretty short tubes on his PFSs. I would suggest to start at about 18cm and tie shorter until you find the sweet spot. You don't need to cut the tubes each time you shorten them, just tie them shorter.


----------



## Florijan (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you i took 20 cm and when i tie up everything it is around 16 cm


----------

